
What is the difference between shell, console, and terminal? - tosh
https://superuser.com/questions/144666/what-is-the-difference-between-shell-console-and-terminal
======
mimixco
I don't think there's an official answer to this, but I'd say a shell is piece
of software that lets you access an operating system while console and
terminal normally refer to hardware devices. Back when actual terminals (and
consoles) were physically wired to computers, the shell was the program you
ran on those devices. Today, all of these are synonyms for (what's normally) a
command line (text) interface instead of a graphical one.

